# drooping ear?



## cheezybroad (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. I got "Mojo" two weeks ago! He is wonderful. I couldnt ask for a better 18 week old puppy. My question to all you wonderful and experienced chi owners is as follows.....yesterday his left ear started to droop over half way, is this normal? Both his ears have been standing erect until yesterday. I took him to a vet for his shots a week ago and he is a healthy 4lb puppy. I would appreciate any feedback on this. Thanks chi friends.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to you and Mojo!!

Yes it is perfectly normal for their ears to be up and down. 

When they are young they are mostly down, any age up to 6 months they will stand up (some dogs ears stay down though)

My little one's ears stood up for a few days, and then dropped again, today they are back up!! 

Teething etc will also cause a dogs ears who were previously standing to droop for a while.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Teething or stress can cause the ears to go floppy. If his ears have been standing since he was young, chances are this is only temporary. 

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## cheezybroad (Jan 23, 2010)

whew....thanks so much for the info...i love this place....i have never owned a chi before and i cant believe how much great info i receive from everyone. thanks again and have a super weekends with your chi's


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Some days my Charlie's ears will droop, other day one will stand and one will droop lol. Strange


----------



## Krysto (Nov 5, 2009)

Jukka's ears will flop over when she gets really tired. Usually it is just one at a time but if she get really really tired it will be both.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome to you and mojo. I have 3 chis and all their ears stand however sometimes Jack has one ear that just lays down, we have several pics with one up one down. That is just the way got made him, i think it gives him personality. 

Darla


----------



## church (Feb 16, 2010)

ob's ears was up all the time and now they have a mind of their own. so im guessing its normal. welcome


----------



## Country_whoopn (Feb 13, 2010)

Comet is only 8 weeks but his ears haven't stood up yet...welcome!


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello. If I can tell smth - when the ears starts to drop, we should give more supplements for our chi. We have to give our dog a bone or gristles to bite - it has supplements which are very important. Only we should give our dog a NOT BOILED gristle or bone. We should remember that chicken bones are not very safe, so as example - I only give gristles for my dogs. From chicken of course. Some breeders recommend to give boiled gristles.
If we don't give our chi suitable supplements, the ears will be dropped in the future too.

Sorry about my bad English.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My OH wanted Jakes ears to stay floppy, I didn't mind either way.. I can't remember how old he was when they stood up properly.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oop's double posted by accident


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 19, 2010)

and I forgot.
Polish breeders are sticking plasters on ears in some kind of right way. I hope You understood intention of that sentence  I can't say it in English as well as in Polish.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing Peebo's right ear is up some times and sometimes it down just his right one. I think its kinda cool


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pinkie, that isnt true - Maisies ears were down for ages, but now they are perfectly up all the time, and she has never had any supliments at all. You don't need to give them boiled gristle or anything like that. 

And its very normal for their ears to be down while their teething. If they've been up at some point they often come back up eventually.


----------

